# Sausages



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a problem.  For some reason, my wife prefers basic pork sausages (usually the cheaper variety) but the carbs in these are quite high.  I like proper meaty sausages.  Had 2 cheapy ones this morning which are 5g carbs each!  Need to find some we can compromise on or just buy our own sausages.


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2016)

Sausages freeze well, you could buy two packs and divide them up. I have a similar problem, I love my butcher's pork and black pudding sausages, but the rest of the family aren't keen, so I buy a 'mix and match' assortment. Problem then is not mixing them up when they're cooking!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm with you on this one mark. I love a good quality meaty sausage (oo-er Mrs!), I don't have them often so when I do I like good quality ones. I either have giggly pig sausages (local company to me) or get some from our local butchers. My OH eats whatever's put in front of him!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2016)

I love sausages! You absolutely must get some 'Black Farmer' gluten-free sausages, they are delicious and contain barely any carbs or fat!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 21, 2016)

That's what I like with the giggly pig ones, they don't add any fat to them


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I love sausages! You absolutely must get some 'Black Farmer' gluten-free sausages, they are delicious and contain barely any carbs or fat!


I'm sure I have tried those. They were lovely.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2016)

I love my bangers too, there's a local butcher who does venison ones, with a great recipe that doesn't spike me (no breadcrumbs). I can't afford them often but, for a treat they're wonderful. I reckon you and your missus are going to have to agree to disagree on this one and buy different kinds. Do you have a proper butcher near you?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> That's what I like with the giggly pig ones, they don't add any fat to them



Intrigued by the name I had a search and it seems the lady behind the company has an interesting background.  She's turned her life around from a life of crime to running the company. All from working on the pig farm whilst in prison. Quite a transformation. 

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/412371/Crime-queen-to-pig-farmer
http://www.theguardian.com/women-in...ey-from-convicted-drug-dealer-to-entrepreneur

Linda McCartney sausages for me.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2016)

We have a very good butcher about 10 miles away. It's on a farm and the animals they use are in the fields on the farm! Had a massive selection of sausages & burgers but not cheap, so special occasions only.


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 21, 2016)

For a very tasty change try Linda Mccartney's sausages.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't eat meaty bangers, I have Quorn ones or Linda McCartney ones - the rosemary & red onion ones are particularly nice


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 21, 2016)

I have tried both Quorn & Linda McCartney sausages but didn't like them.


----------



## khskel (Feb 21, 2016)

The Linda McCartney ones are nice but I am particularly fond of the chipolatas from one of the local butchers


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 22, 2016)

When we go camping its one of the few times that we have a full cooked breakfast and at the great dorset steam fair there is a sausage stall that sell sausages and bacon so we always get the nice fresh stuff from him. Its delicious and sets you up nicely for the day.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 22, 2016)

I love sausages but hate the meaty ones so hardly ever have them. Also dislike any veggie sausages.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2016)

I like the meaty ones but my wife doesn't. So we will be buying our own sausages in the future. as for veggie sausages, I don't mind the taste but find the texture too soft.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 22, 2016)

pat.y said:


> I love sausages but hate the meaty ones so hardly ever have them. Also dislike any veggie sausages.


What bangers do you have then, pat.y? I don't like the texture of meaty sausages and started eating veggie ones ages ago - when I was younger (many, many years before the dreaded D) I was vegetarian for some time. Some veggie bangers are better than others, though!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 22, 2016)

When I have them I buy the butchers own regular ones not the more meaty ones.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2016)

Our butcher has some strange ones. Found some called Paddington Bear sausages that have marmalade in them!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 22, 2016)

My butcher does all sorts.


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2016)

pat.y said:


> My butcher does all sorts.


My butcher seems to make them out of whatever he's got going spare. There were wild boar ones recently, and venison before that. One day I expect I'll find he's got some some cheap and cheerful 'Assorted Roadkill' flavour.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2016)

Up North I used to really like tomato sausages, but haven't seen any in the 20 years I have lived dahn sarf


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Up North I used to really like tomato sausages, but haven't seen any in the 20 years I have lived dahn sarf


Our butcher does them. He also does full English breakfast ones which have literally everything you would expect in a full English. Can't bring myself to try one though.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh God - Aunty Joan's Tomato sausages, yum yum that our friend Anthony took over making when his Uncle Malc retired so he was running the family pork butchers and sausage kingdom.  (Lawrence's butchers, started by great grandad Emmanuel.  ('Manny' Lawrence.)  Hang on a minute, that name doesn't sound quite Gentile, does it ????)

They were made with the meat obviously , very scant rusk if any, and catering cans of Libby's tomato juice, which still had odd bits of pulp, teeny bits of skin and also the seeds - and was therefore much tastier than eg Britvic.  However did not meet actual modern standards of commercial sausage production.  So you had to order it in advance and they'd occasionally do a run of 60 or 100lb. so you never knew exactly when you'd get your 5lb - and it was usually just when you hoped you wouldn't cos the freezer was pretty full!


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 23, 2016)

I remember when myself and my family once were down at the static caravan near Herne Bay that we owned then; we dined off a family-size "pork pie" which Mum bought at a health-food shop in the town, and I think I was the only one who noticed that it was vegetarian! 

I have in my time had two veggie "bacon burger" mixes; the one by Sosmix was lovely, absolutely spot-on (I used it to make a vegetarian "BLT" with Chinese Leaf and ketchup), but the other one I tried (can't remember the brand) seems to have been created by a lifelong veggie who had never tasted real bacon; it was revolting.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 23, 2016)

pat.y said:


> My butcher does all sorts.



Licorice flavour sausages?


----------



## pat.y (Feb 26, 2016)

Got tomato sausages to try tonight and the butcher has some interesting Welsh Dragon sausages.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2016)

pat.y said:


> Got tomato sausages to try tonight and the butcher has some interesting Welsh Dragon sausages.


Ooh! Tomato! Jealous!


----------



## Robin (Feb 26, 2016)

I bought some sausages from our butcher today, labelled 'old oxfordshire'. I'm hoping it means the breed of pig, not that he's had them knocking round the shop for a while,,..(I didn't have time to ask.)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 26, 2016)

The best sausages I have ever had were called Gamgy sausages.  They are only available in the village of Gamlingay on the Beds/Cambs border.  The best basic pork sausages I have ever tasted.  Used to live near there but now i'm about 40 miles away, haven't had any for 3 years.  Must make a special journey sometime.  They were only £2.40 a lb.


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Feb 29, 2016)

Although they're not the cheapest, I like the Tesco Finest Traditional Pork Sausages: http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=280010485

Add some bacon, eggs and my breakfast is sorted


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 29, 2016)

I've just bought the Harrogate 97% pork gluten free ones. Not cheap but virtually carb free.


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Feb 29, 2016)

Were they the ones with the happy farmer pictures on them? I used to get those, and then I realised that it didn't mean they were looking after the pigs, they were manipulating me!  haha


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 29, 2016)

No, for some reason there are 2 pairs of wellies on the front.


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Feb 29, 2016)

It means they wear them in the 'factory'


----------



## Carpet Crawler (Mar 3, 2016)

I have avoided sausages as I thought they were full of carbs. I must be wrong (still learning!!!)


----------



## Jamie van Dyke (Mar 3, 2016)

Carpet Crawler said:


> I have avoided sausages as I thought they were full of carbs. I must be wrong (still learning!!!)



Most of them are, just check the packet and thankfully not all are


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2016)

Carpet Crawler said:


> I have avoided sausages as I thought they were full of carbs. I must be wrong (still learning!!!)


Lower quality sausages tend to contain the most carbs, so look for high quality, high meat content


----------



## Carpet Crawler (Mar 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Lower quality sausages tend to contain the most carbs, so look for high quality, high meat content



Will do


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 4, 2016)

Ive looked at value range sausages & they can be 10g carbs each! Gluten free sausages seem to be the best or any with very high meat content.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ive looked at value range sausages & they can be 10g carbs each! Gluten free sausages seem to be the best or any with very high meat content.


Which makes Black Farmer sausages doubly good - gluten-free and high-meat, low fat too as they leave very little in the pan when grilled


----------

